# What's under your Favorites?



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

Tgace had just posted a link to a great web site that I had saved under my Favorites/Bookmarks toolbar long ago. I never posted anything about it here because it wasn't martial arts related. But, then again, that's what The Urusai Bar & Grill is for, huh?

 It made me wonder,

_ "What links do you have saved under your Favorites/Bookmarks toolbar?"_


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Tgace had just posted a link to a great web site that I had saved under my Favorites/Bookmarks toolbar long ago. I never posted anything about it here because it wasn't martial arts related. But, then again, that's what The Urusai Bar & Grill is for, huh?
> 
> It made me wonder,
> 
> _"What links do you have saved under your Favorites/Bookmarks toolbar?"_


 
This is my favorite bookmark.
http://homepage.mac.com/knarley/iMovieTheater66.html


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

lol  That's just messed up, Shaolinwind. Sam said you were weird but I tried to defend you. Guess the secret's out.  heh heh

 My favorites include:

* The Order of the Stick.* The funniest site ever for true D&D fans.
http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript?SK=1

* The Internet Movie Database.* If there's a film out there in the world, this is the place to get the scoop.
http://www.imdb.com

* NetFlix.* Great service for renting movies. Huge and diverse selection.
http://www.netflix.com

* Creative Writing Exercises*..since I'm an aspiring writer.
http://www.webenglishteacher.com/creative.html

* A site comparing Star Wars to The Matrix and how heroic mythology is incorporated into the stories.* Again, for my writing.
http://www.jitterbug.com/origins/myth.html

* International Celebrity Feet.* erm, I like nice feet (which are admittedly hard to find). What can I say, I'm a freak.
http://lordlucan.b-h-e.com/mainpage.htm

* Celebrity Movie Archive.* If a female celebrity has ever appeared nude, you can probably find her here. ... Doesn't everyone deserve at least one porn link? *Adult Material!*
http://www.celebritymoviearchive.com/tour/

* The beginning of my sister-in-law's personal web site.* ... (um...no particular reason...*halo tilts precariously*) ... (god, I'm going to Hell)
http://www.wku.edu/~mary.alexander1/

* Martial Talk Forum.* It's this crazy site I came across one day. Chock full of strange ppl. Check it out. Be warned...You might never leave!
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/index.php

 So, what do the rest of you have?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> lol That's just messed up, Shaolinwind. Sam said you were weird but I tried to defend you. Guess the secret's out. heh heh


 
I never claimed to be easily understood! 

More of my favorite bookmarks.

My favorite Samurai film series and others.
http://www.e-budokai.com/chambara/zatoichi.htm

Japanese merchandise
http://www.jlist.com/index.html

Old educational films, ancient commercials, funny stuff. MST3k fans will especially love the sheer badness.
http://www.archive.org/details/avgeeks

Anagram Generator.. My name is an anagram for Regret Pains.
http://www.mi.uib.no/~ingeke/anagram/index_eng.html

I'm the only person on the internet who likes this page.  Unfortunately the creater's other websites suck beyond comprehension.
http://www.ashfieldonline.com/

This kinda amused me.  I forgot I had this one.
http://www.yaromat.de/macos8/

IMDB is another frequently visited one for me but you got that one covered.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice concept Navarre

Private Islands Online a mans gotta dream!

IMDB  Always looking up information here
Wikipedia Here as well!

Dilbert One of my morning rituals

CNN, Yahoo and Google, gotta stay informed! As a student, Google Scholar rocks!

Military Vehicle Preservation Association a hobby of mine

Coing Talk another hobby of mine

Have alot of local sites I frequent, but figure that would not be too interesting to the general populace 

MrH


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmmm... I have about a zillion.

Here's a few:

I'm going to make my own
http://www.kenponet.com/flame/business/general/gen_ddj.html

For the gentle wife
http://blue.polhost.pl/~dynamic/MUAY%20THAI/

What'd he just say?
http://www.kushu.com/dict.htm

Hometown Stuff
http://homepages.rootsweb.com/~tfisher/tefishermain.htm

Think About It
http://www.dailyzen.com/

Puzzle 01
http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/

Puzzle 02
http://deathball.net/notpron/

You got questions?
http://www.askoxford.com/

I like music
http://www.musictheory.net/index.html

And Gardens
http://academic.bowdoin.edu/zen/index.shtml?origin

Sun Tzu
http://web.mit.edu/dcltdw/.html/AOW/toc.html

Musashi
http://www.samurai.com/5rings/

Tao
http://www.religiousworlds.com/taoism/ttcmerel.html


----------



## hemi (Dec 2, 2005)

Well here are just a few I have so many in so many folders its crazy.

Martial Arts 

http://www.karate-mesquite.com/     My school 

http://www.gungfu.com/cart-htm/accessories_misc_belt_racks.htm  Belt racks 

http://kenpo-texas.com/kenposets.html 

http://www.kenpotalk.com/forum/

http://www.kenponet.com/links/kenpo.html

http://www.nackordkarate.com/ Mr. Nackords  Kenpo school site with good clips of Kenpo Techs 

http://www.rumblevids.com/  funny fight clips 

http://www.akki.com/membership/akki_introduction.htm  AKKI join info ( still sitting on the fence) since i don't know much about this group? 


Non Martial arts related 

http://www.newtiburon.com/forums/index.php?  Hyundai forum 

http://morrowind.ttlg.com/mwfaq.shtml   X-box Morrowind  3 game help 

http://www.injen.com/intakes.html  a place to get a Cold air intake for my car

http://rtperformance.biz/   things I can bolt on to my car to help me get a ticket Lol

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx  Cool site that will give you the coordinates to point an Over the air antenna


----------



## 138 (Dec 2, 2005)

For getting a laugh when I really need it...

www.homestarrunner.com  Veiw any toon, or SBemail
www.thewavemag.com   Read through the SeanBaby archives
www.angryalien.com     Your favorite films re-enacted by bunnies in 30sec


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> lol That's just messed up, Shaolinwind. Sam said you were weird but I tried to defend you. Guess the secret's out. heh heh


 
Yet another thing we have in common!



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> My favorites include:
> 
> *The Order of the Stick.* The funniest site ever for true D&D fans.
> http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript?SK=1


 
*I only played a little D&D but I understand it well enough to get pretty much all the jokes.  I'm on 151 now, I'm totally addicted to this page.
*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A1S8AJIUIO6M9K/104-0379262-9832751

Book reviews by former Marine Officer and C.I.A. Analyst Robert D. Steele. I love his work because, given his service, apologists for the current Admin. can't accuse him of a lack of patriotism for not towing the current party line.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 5, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I only played a little D&D but I understand it well enough to get pretty much all the jokes. I'm on 151 now, I'm totally addicted to this page.



It's hilarious, isn't it? The writer really has a feel for everything D&D and twists it up in outrageous fashion.

The point of my post was in hopes that we could find some links each other would enjoy. Glad you like this one.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmm... mostly boring stuff, my bank, a few blogs of friends of mine and family far away...

The weather here in Winnipeg... can anyone say bbbbrrrr?
http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/mb-38_metric_e.html
Hit the imperial units button if you need to.  Either way my weather is cold. 

The puzzle maker link that Techno posted.  I make them for my nephew and neices and send them puzzles to put together of their family and our pets and stuff.  They get a big kick out of it.
http://www.flash-gear.com/puzzle/

One of my favorites is MSN this week in pictures:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3842331/

That is about it.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 5, 2005)

Um I have to many to list....but i can tell you what they involve

Linux
Windows (news)
Business (forbes, fortune, etc)
Forums (Martial Arts, Tech and a few others)
Books
Movies
Dungeons & Dragons
Tech Help Sites (for drivers, software, etc.)

....um when i get the chance i will put the favorite..favorites on here...lol


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Dungeons & Dragons


 
It seems there's more than one D&D fan on here. I wonder if there's some sort of connection between the game and martial arts.

I've often found that very intelligent people often share a love for comic books, D&D, and sci-fi. Maybe that's all part of the "geek" package. I think it's because, in each case, the genre encourages an expansion of the mind beyond the pale of the norm.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 6, 2005)

I found these at home:

A Game
http://www.fischer.com.au/zen/

Sherman!
http://www.slagoon.com/

Red Meat
http://www.redmeat.com/

I used to...
http://setiathome2.ssl.berkeley.edu/index.html

Tolkien
http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/default.asp

Och!  My Heritage
http://www.tartans.com/index.php

Aye...even More Heritage
http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.html

Because everyone should have one
http://www.talkingcock.com/html/


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a few, and those that know me are generally 'afraid' of my bookmarks  So this is the 'censored' ones I can share 

http://www.whosaliveandwhosdead.com/
 Who's alive and who's Dead.

http://www.oldversion.com/
Older Software

http://www.floorfacts.com/virtual-roomdesigners.asp
Virtual Decorating

http://kitchen.robbiehaf.com/CleaningTips.html
Great Cleaning Tips

http://doityourself.com/sitemap.htm
DIY

http://www.stoneshaper.com/how.html
Stone Sculpture

http://www.icehotel-canada.com/en/index.en.php
Reserve a room at the Ice Hotel

http://www.panoramas.dk/
Amazing Panoramas

http://www.allthetests.com/top10.php3
Test yourself

http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/mtg/20000518h.asp 
What financial records to keep

http://www.alibris.com/ 
Buy used Books 

http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/
Great Freeware 

http://www.moviemistakes.com/top.php
Movie Goofs

http://www.internet-resources.com/writers/wrlinks-wordstuff.htm
Writers Resources

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/
Phrases and their meanings


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> those that know me are generally 'afraid' of my bookmarks


 
You should PM me with your uncensored ones. I'm intrigued...and impossible to shock.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have been playing D&D since i was like 7....I'm 24 now. Of course it goes in spirts and depends on the time i have...which isn't much.

I too find a link to it...i'm not so much in comics (just cause i never took the time to be) but the other you mentioned are true. I agree with the reasoning to...creativity and expansion of one's mind...defanatly a characteristic of D&D...and martial arts. Anyway go here if you want to visit the forum i created, Dravens Portal. (still in development stages but you can register)

A couple of my favorites ..... 

http://360.yahoo.com
http://www.dravensden.com
http://www.espn.com
http://www.nfl.com
http://www.linux.org
http://www.buffaloit.com
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/ (obviously)
http://www.businessweek.com
http://www.fortune.com
http://www.forbes.com
http://www.pitt.edu
http://www.upt.pitt.edu
http://www.sife.pitt.edu
http://www.wizards.com

i think you get the point that my favorites folder is packed.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 6, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> You should PM me with your uncensored ones. I'm intrigued...and impossible to shock.



And I am motivated to do this for what reason


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> And I am motivated to do this for what reason


 
It is the challenge, my dear.  By boldly stating that I am impossible to shock I am clearly challenging you to try and shock me. It is a matter of honor; the gauntlet has been thrown.

Besides, those of us who secretly lurk in the dark fringes of society must seek out like minds with which to indulge our sordid needs.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 6, 2005)

My wife has dark fringes on her black leather chaps.

Don't tell her i told ya


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> My wife has dark fringes on her black leather chaps.
> 
> Don't tell her i told ya


 
Your secret's safe with us, Egg. ... Although I know my vote for your next upload to the Gallery section!  heh heh


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 6, 2005)

:whip: :rofl: :rofl: :whip: 

Ok...now, I have to say, 'All right guys...let's keep it cleanerish'.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 6, 2005)

Feh! Mentors!   

Back to favorites, I wonder what links ppl check as a part of their morning routine. 

Every morning I check my work e-mail, Yahoo e-mail, read the Yahoo headlines, start MSN Messenger to chat with my sister-in-law, often start Yahoo and AOL messenger too, visit my celebrity movie archive to check the "what's new" link, and then proceed straight to Martial Talk to lurk as much as possible.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 6, 2005)

Navarre if you use all those messenger services you may benefit from the GAIM messenger allows you to connect to all accounts at once.

My morning routine does not involve the computer...lol...it simply is a struggle to wake up....once i eat breakfast..i then head to school...at school is when i then start my internet routine....check home email, check gmail account and then check the forums....then look at news and the just surf for a few minutes....if i have time that is before class...then i get home and pretty much repeat the pattern....


----------

